# First time making bubble hash



## Caw (Feb 14, 2020)

I had a bunch of trim that I put directly into the freezer after cutting it up. This all came from a plant I cut down early due to a lack of patience. I simply needed the space and it was taking too long for the quality it seemed I would get - replaced with a Cinderella 99.

I ordered some bubble bags and decided to give it a try tonight.

I've never done it before and thought using this trim would be good practice. Glad it was a practice run...

I watched MANY videos on the process. One suggested using 2 buckets, with the last 2 on the second bucket due to slow drainage. Not paying attention, I started with the wrong bucket. I drained everything to where it should be, but it had already been a few minutes using the drill and paint mixer. So, I mixed some more and then waited for about 20 minutes. I removed the bags from the first buckets and didnt get basically anything at all. I just dumped the little bit and rinsed the bag assuming I messed everything up, or it was really just that low of quantity bud. But, I figured I'd try the last two bags for practice anyway. The second to last bag had some foam in it. I scooped it onto the drying mat with a towel underneath. As the foam settled I could see a bit of product. So, I went to the last bag. I was pleasantly surprised to see a glob sitting in the middle of the bags screen. I scooped it out and pressed out some of the moisture - folding over the screen and pressing between two paper towels.

Pic of the final product.




I'll definitely be trying this again with better starting material and more knowledge.

Gotta get it off the mat and onto some cardboard to finish drying. I'm kind of excited to give it a try.


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2020)

biggest problem is bags clog. cleaning them is difficult is not impossible, once they clog, they are useless. I use stainless steel screens and freeze the trim using dry ice and sieve it. Then throw stainless in the dishwasher


----------



## Caw (Feb 14, 2020)

I hear ya. But, the bags arent terribly expensive at all. I did rinse them RIGHT AWAY and they seemed to be clear at the moment. 

I thought about trying a dry ice shaking method I read a member uses. I can get dry ice just a few blocks away. But, Amazon got me where I didnt have to rush there after work, or leave home other than to drive to the gas station to pick up a bag of ice for $2. 

My journey is just beginning. I dont even have my 1st harvest yet! But, its really close. I'm just looking at options of what I can do with all the medicine I'm about to get. Along with the bubble bags I ordered, I also got a sous vide. Again, just exploring options.

I do appreciate your thoughts/knowledge though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

A word to the wise. Be sure to dry that stuff out well. The last time I made bubble hash, the whole batch was too wet(unbeknownst to me) when I thought it was ready for storage and got moldy(ie. was trash). I will b trying the dry ice thing next soon as the moldy hash ruined bubble hash for me. Nice looking blond hash there though.


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 25, 2020)

Caw, can you share your second try?


----------



## Caw (Feb 26, 2020)

darrell1NP said:


> Caw, can you share your second try?



Of course. 

However, my next venture will probably be an attempt at BHO. I grabbed the metal Turkey baster from Bed, Bath, and Beyond for $8. It has the screw on top for the butane tip. Tonight I ordered some screens and butane. Next trip to Wallyworld I'll grab a couple Pyrex dishes.

A couple more days and I'll finish trimming my first harvest! I plan on using the high grade trim, and maybe some popcorn buds.


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2020)

Let someone know where to send the body bag. In Cali, that's 6 years in prison if you don't blow yourself up


----------



## Caw (Feb 26, 2020)

umbra said:


> Let someone know where to send the body bag. In Cali, that's 6 years in prison if you don't blow yourself up



I've been doing a great deal of reading and watching of videos. I plan on taking all precautions. I'll definitely be doing it outside.

And yeah, I was reading the comments/questions when researching/ordering the butane and apparently you cant even have butane delivered in Cali. 

But thanks for the words of encouragement...lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2020)

LOL, if you saw what a butane explosion looks like … not so funny. good luck


----------



## Caw (Feb 26, 2020)

Something like this?



Yea, scary stuff. Not too bright of the children...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 26, 2020)

My Nephew has a friend who had his junk blown off with 3rd degree burns on his crotch, legs and stomach using that method. Be very careful.


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

heated 10 ton press works and is so much safer


----------



## Caw (Feb 27, 2020)

umbra said:


> heated 10 ton press works and is so much safer



That's another option I'm looking into as well. I'm thinking of pressing bubble hash...

A quality press is so expensive! I was thinking I'd make my own but haven't pulled the trigger. I thought of just using a hair straightener, taking it apart, and somehow sliding the heating elements between some aluminum plates. Then somehow attaching them to a bottle Jack. I do have an infrared thermometer to confirm temps of plates...

Although dangerous, I do want to try the BHO. I'm very close to 50 years old and well beyond being stupid. There are so many people who feel just as you do. But there are just as many who feel if done safely, it's all good. I HEAR YOU! I appreciate your concern too. Just know I'll be e extremely careful. I do have a wife and 4 kids who depend on me to be around...


----------



## Ada_Wong (Mar 25, 2020)

Huh now that's funny!


----------



## Caw (Mar 28, 2020)

darrell1NP said:


> Caw, can you share your second try?



I had more trim - quality trim this time - and made another batch tonight.

A TON more yield this time. However, I think I let it soak too long as it's a bit (a lot) green. 

The tiny green piece is the first bag, obviously. I'm gonna just throw that in my everclear jar (I clean my scissors with it). The largest, and lightest in color, is the 74(?) bag. The last bag just had a really nice, smooth scoop to it. 

I'll have some even better trim in a few days! I do see how the bags could/will get clogged.  Cleaning them wasnt as easy this time. I wonder if I could clean them with everclear?



umbra said:


> heated 10 ton press works and is so much safer



I did build a press! And, I've used it. The only inconvenience is the pumping by hand - although the air ones I've heard are load! I need to order some terpenes. Vendor suggestions? Anyone?

I haven't gotten to the bho....


----------

